# 2003 Pathfinder: Service Engine Soon



## Remxed (Jul 1, 2007)

I have an 03 Pathfinder SE and the service engine soon light went on a week or two ago. I read in the owners manual that the fuel cap probably was on tight enough. I checked and indeed the cap hadn't clicked on yet. So I clicked it a few times and waited a few days and the light is still on.

I'm just wondering what other possible problems could cause the light to stay on. I checked the oil level and the engine temperature is normal. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks a lot.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

You can go to Autozone and have them read for any problem codes for free and at the same time have them clear the codes, this will turn off the light.

Or... drive it for a while and after a few drive cycles the light may go out if there aren't any other problems.

Or... remove the negative battery cable this will clear any codes.

Or... find the fuse for the ECCS ( ECU ) computer remove it then reinstall , this will clear the codes stored ... this method won't mess up your stereo memory.


----------



## navygz19 (Apr 14, 2005)

Disconnect your battery for 20-30 mins. and re-attach it. See if that clears the code.


----------



## Crimson Sky (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey it's a Nissan Pathfinder. SES Lights= Costly repairs. It's only wishful thinking that its a $12 gas cap.


----------



## navygz19 (Apr 14, 2005)

Crimson Sky said:


> Hey it's a Nissan Pathfinder. SES Lights= Costly repairs. It's only wishful thinking that its a $12 gas cap.


That's not true at all...there are many many triggers of a CEL. When people see it come on, they automatically assume the worst and run their tails off to the dealership when there are so many better alternatives. 
The only reason people think costly repairs w/ their Pathy's is because they lack the knowledge of how to do things themselves, for example, find your OWN o2 sensor and replace them YOURSELF (a likely cause of a SES light in his case...that's probably the number 1 reason for CEL's on Pathy's) Then they run to the dealership and end up paying $400 for a simple fix that could have been done effortlessly.

Now...Remxed...did you undo the negative battery terminal yet? 2 seperate times this has turned of a CEL for me w/o it coming back on.


----------



## Remxed (Jul 1, 2007)

alright i'll try that right now and give you my result later. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## J.J. (Feb 16, 2005)

My light comes on as well. I've noticed it usually occurs with bad gas. If you're not using high-test, you need to. When the current tank is empty, go fill-up with high-test and I bet the light goes out after 5 cycles or so.

JJ


----------

